# Betta and RCS face off!



## belly-up tanker (Sep 22, 2013)

Here is a shot of my Betta (Jaws) facing off with one of the Red cherry shrimp. Thus far my RCS have done quite well. 44 gallon planted tank with 15 Neon Tetras,1 Betta, 3 Blue wag platys, and 3 otos.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Great photo! They both look stunning! 

So what happened after the photo was taken?


----------



## Michael T (Jan 1, 2013)

Thats an awesome shot. Jaws is gorgeous.


----------



## belly-up tanker (Sep 22, 2013)

they both just went about their business....

I was skeptical to get the RCS with my betta but haven't had a problem, even with the tiny shrimplets!


----------



## twentypoundtabby (Dec 7, 2013)

So your shrimp can breed an multiply with the betta? You give me hope for my planted 20 gallon with 1 betta and 12 cardinal tetras. I just put some shrimp in there and am hoping the betta doesn't eat even the adult shrimp. I see him hunting and poking around the bottom all day.


----------



## belly-up tanker (Sep 22, 2013)

from all that i've read- it's a crap shoot on wether your betta will eat RCS. Some (like mine) do just fine- others become veracious shrimp hunters!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Is the snail the ref?


----------

